

9 browsers compared - urlwolf
http://www.maximumpc.com/print/5491

======
rjprins
Browser comparing is always a bit of a fan-fest, I wonder why. For me, there
is only one reason why I use mostly Opera: It's the only browser that actually
correctly resizes every page (including images and some videos). Which is
pleasant when you're reading on a 30" screen.

